

Ask HN: Is there a place to submit early stage market surveys? - keade

The reasoning is: There are places to submit your already built or in alpha&#x2F;beta tech products (betalist, startuplist, etc), crowdfund your physical products (kickstarter, indiegogo, etc), but is there a place to submit your &quot;Market surveys&quot; for apps&#x2F;ideas before they even begin to be built?<p>Besides mturk, spamming your friends, mailing lists, etc.<p>Thanks HN!
======
aditya
[http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/how](http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/how)

and

[http://aytm.com/](http://aytm.com/)

come to mind...

~~~
keade
Great stuff, thanks aditya

